# Butte FT



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Any word on what is happening?


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Open was a quad
Q is through the land blind
1st was a triple


----------



## dscheat (Feb 22, 2009)

Does anyone know what happened...at Qual results?


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

I just know that Susan Wing won with Moose! His second win, her first time handling the dog!!! CONGRATULATIONS SUSAN!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kris


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Somebody, ANYBODY, have call backs/results??

Thanks in advance,

Rick


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

I know all the derby dogs were called back from the first series. And there are 13 dogs back to water marks in the Limited, but don't know who. Sorry...too tired to write them down.

Kris


----------



## TTELLIW (Dec 29, 2005)

So So Happy For Susan Wing, Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Kris Hunt said:


> I know all the derby dogs were called back from the first series. And there are 13 dogs back to water marks in the Limited, but don't know who. Sorry...too tired to write them down.
> 
> Kris


Thanks Kris, that's something!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

Congrats Susan And Moose


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Kris Hunt said:


> I just know that Susan Wing won with Moose! His second win, her first time handling the dog!!! CONGRATULATIONS SUSAN!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Kris


Well Lookie there!! How wonderful is that??? Good for you Susan, Moose and Rob. I knew Moose would turn out alright!!!

Looks like you finally got your dream dog Susan!!

You're a lucky Gal!!!!

Angie


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Some unofficial results called to me by Jean Wu:

Open:
1. Shaq o/h Bill Fruehling
2. Ryder o/h Dave Terry
3. Bowie o Gary Mathis & Jeff Jenkins h Karl Gunzer
4. Fen o Brian Johnston h Eric Fansgrud
Sorry, I don't have the Jams

Qual:
1. Moose o/h Susan Wing
2. Kate o Don Biesen h Don Remien
3. Doc o Steve Bechtel h Bill Totten
4. Fire o Dave Cheatham h Eric Fansgrud
RJ Casey o/h Marie Doherty 
Jams. 1, 3, 10, 13 31, 32, 38, 43

Congratulations to all

Don't have anything from Am and Derby yet.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi, I know it doesn't matter much, but despite what the catalog says, Marie Doherty did handle Casie to that RJ in the Qual. He ran a very nice trial, very good tough Qual test with generous callbacks.
John


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

John, thanks for the correction on Casey; I changed my prior post. Congratulations Marie.

Unofficial Amateur results by Jean Wu:

1. Mick, o/h Jim Smith
2. Dusty, o/h Mike Heard new AFC
3. Storm, o/h Bob Byrum
4. Magic, o/h Lorna Kolstad
RJ Remi, o/h Linda Johnson
Jams 16, 19, 34, 40, 65, 66

Open Jams:

RJ Berte, o Ron Kiehn h Don Remien
Jams 30, 57, 60

Derby is still running.

Congratulations to all.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Congrats Dave on your Qual 4th and also to Marie on her RJ with Casey. Good going!

Arleen


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

rumor has it
D 4th
22 back


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

stevelow said:


> Qual:
> 1. Moose o/h Susan Wing
> 2. Kate o Don Biesen h Don Remien
> 3. Doc o Steve Bechtel h Bill Totten
> ...


Well, there we go...Moose, Fire & Casey are all graduates of Carol Kachelmeyer's reform school. ;-) Congrats all! And thanks for posting results, Steve.

Maybe I'll see some of you at Roberts.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Glad to see our training buddies are doing well up in Montana.

A huge congrats to Susie

Congrats also to Marie & Casey and Lorna & Magic

Russ & Florence


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks all. It was a tough Qual but fun. As John said generous call backs and also good tests. Susan and Moose ran a very good trial. This is Moose's second win. On to play with the big dogs! Congratulations again Susan and Moose.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Congrats Marie! BTW, do you know derby placements?


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Sorry, I never got the Derby placements.


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

The results were not given until around 9 pm...

1st NIKE - Paul Foster
2nd EMMITT - duel handled by Bill McKnight & Rob Erhardt
3rd AMMO - Bill Petrovich
4th....I'm sorry I don't know
RJ - OLIVIA - Sarita McKnight

There must have been a boatload of JAM's as there were 22 going into the 4th series.

Many thanks to the Judges Bell and Clark for doing a great job throughout the thunder, lightnening, and downpours.

Sarita


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats!!!


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

WHEEE! Good for you and Moose Susan!! Onward and upward!!


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Way to go Bill and Shaq!! Also congrats Fen.


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Complete event photos and results at www.FindRetrievers.com

Look under the News section!

You can also search the news for previous stories on events, dogs, health etc.

*NEW!! Please try the NEW SLIDESHOW feature. Just click 'View additional photos' and then click 'start slideshow'.*

Let me know what you think.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> Well, there we go...Moose, Fire & Casey are all graduates of *Carol Kachelmeyer's reform school*. ;-) Congrats all! And thanks for posting results, Steve.
> 
> Maybe I'll see some of you at Roberts.


 ........


----------

